# Colibri VS Xikar! WHOS BETTER!?



## CigarBoss

Hello Gents!

I looking at purchasing some new cigar accessories such as a new lighter and cutter. I had heard recently from a fellow cigar smoker that Colibri products are not all that well made. All flash and no reliability if you will. The same person commented on how Xikar is better quality than Colibri. I think this comment was specifically directed at the lighters made by these brands.
So my question is, who is better in terms of quality and dependability? Is there any truth to this claim? What do you think?

-regards and long ashes!


----------



## Habanolover

For the lighter save your money and get a Ronson jet-lite.

As for cutters, get the best made, Palio. The Palio is sold by other BOTL and the customer service is the best in the biz.


----------



## KickinItInSD

I've had good luck with my XITAR's, but they were pretty cheap, so I guess it depends on how much you want to out out there.


----------



## guitar7272

Comparing xikar to colibri is like comparing a mustang to a pinto. Xikar makes quality lighters/cutters and they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## thegoldenmackid

My expereinces are different than most...

My Colibri lighter has been top notch, lights every time, etc. I abuse it (drops), but I always purge.

My Xikar Xi3 wood cutter is not an everyday cutter. It's been replaced (which I give Xikar credit for), but the problem of the wood handles falling off still exists, even after fixing. (They sent me a replacement, so I can't complain)

I have a feeling that a lot of people rag on Colibri without much experience, but that's just my opinion.

I'm still not sure even after flawless use if the price I paid for the Colibri is worth it. I imagine between the 30 Ronsons I could have bought, I would have found one that worked.

Everyone should get a Ronson because of the price, but I like nice lighters.

On the cutter front, I still use the Xikar quite a bit, have yet to try a Palío, but it's only a matter of time.

There is no "best" anything, it's just what works best for you. /story.

As for lighters, no matter what you get if you don't purge it and put crappy fuel into it, the results won't be pretty overtime.


----------



## friz

buy a ronson

I have a xikar and palio cutter, love both so either way you cant go wrong


----------



## Habanolover

thegoldenmackid said:


> As for lighters, no matter what you get if you don't purge it and put crappy fuel into it, the results won't be pretty overtime.


Unless you get a good Ronson. :tu

I am sure you have seen the pics of mine floating around here. The lighter is old, has never been purged, and runs on cheapo Ronson fuel. I will bet money that if I click it 50 times it will light on the first click every time.

With that said, I do feel like I got lucky with that one. I know others who have no complaints but I know many who do. The price of them makes them worth the risk of getting a dud.


----------



## ckay

Haven't dove into a Xikar nor a Palio, but I do have a Colibri that CI gave me. It cuts fine. It was free. Can't ask for more!

I know Xikar is coming out with a couple of new lines which will be interesting! Maybe for my birthday I will treat myself to a cutter.


----------



## Cigary

25 lighters later and Colibri is not one of them or the number would have been closer to 30 with that and Prometheus. 

In terms of what our favorite lighter is I have a lot of them but the Ronson is like a bad penny...just keeps coming back. I did it again and left it in my pants pocket and washed the damn thing,,,this makes 3 times and there it was lying at the bottom of the machine and I picked it up..clicked it and fire..unbelievable!


----------



## gahdzila

The Ronson Jet Lite is a tough lighter to beat! Even if it were 5 times the price, it would still be a great value, IMO.

One more thing to add - use good quality fuel in your lighter. It does make a difference. Even though we all love the Ronson lighter, the Ronson fuel is crap. I'm currently using Vector fuel, as recommended by other forum members, and it's working out great for me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thegoldenmackid said:


> My expereinces are different than most...
> 
> My Xikar Xi3 wood cutter is not an everyday cutter. It's been replaced (which I give Xikar credit for), but the problem of the wood handles falling off still exists, even after fixing. (They sent me a replacement, so I can't complain)
> 
> I am curious as to why you say you can't complain?
> Their products are not what they used to be.
> Their guarantee and customer service are great.
> When i mailed in my Xikars with German made blades that i had for years, they quickly mailed me replacements made in China.
> The replacements cheap feeling and looking i never used them recently sold them.
> The Palio i had bought to use while the xikars where getting fixed.
> I have been using for 3 years without a problem.
> My point just because a company keeps replacing faulty merchandise is that really a reason not to complain.
> I like you don't like to complain either that's why i switched to Palio.:bolt:


----------



## thegoldenmackid

Tony, the reason why I say that is because it seems that particular cutter is faulty. (The other one they shipped to me is in much better condition) They quickly shipped me my original back and when it had another issue, they quickly shipped another cutter out, no questions asked.

I still haven't bought a Palío, which I assume means I'm happy with my Xikar. If I had to do it over again, I'd still buy a Xikar (assuming I'm purchasing these blind, like I did when I went with the Xikar), but I'd buy one with metal handles.


----------



## montecristo#2

In terms of cutters, I would go with a palio. To me it is easier to use than a Xikar.

For lighters, I would consider a Blazer - not the prettiest looking lighter, but one of the best on the market. If you are looking for something a little more expensive , the Dupont X-tends are great lighters. Lights every time even in the wind.


----------



## chaone

For lighters it is Xitar and Vector. For gas it is Vector. For cutters it is Xitar and Palio. The Colibri (promo Diesel) is a distant third. As you can see, I have all three.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

thegoldenmackid said:


> Tony, the reason why I say that is because it seems that particular cutter is faulty. (The other one they shipped to me is in much better condition) They quickly shipped me my original back and when it had another issue, they quickly shipped another cutter out, no questions asked.
> 
> I still haven't bought a Palío, which I assume means I'm happy with my Xikar. If I had to do it over again, I'd still buy a Xikar (assuming I'm purchasing these blind, like I did when I went with the Xikar), but I'd buy one with metal handles.


Gottcha i understand what you saying as long as they do the right thing your happy. You don't mind the whole returning it thing. I as i have gotten older have no patience for things that don't work.


----------



## chaone

chaone said:


> For lighters it is Xitar and Vector. For gas it is Vector. For cutters it is Xitar and Palio. The Colibri (promo Diesel) is a distant third. As you can see, I have all three.


As soon as I can display a picture!


----------

